# Hsu VTF2 Mk3 rosenut discontinued



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Apparently the rosenut finish will still be available in the higher-end Hsu subs but sadly that finish will no longer be available for the vtf2 mk3, sad as its a very nice finish and well worth the premium Hsu was asking. Im replacing my cheezy simulated walnut tray tables that came with my Berkline 12003 recliners and had hoped I could match them to the sub's finish. Anyway, just thought Id share the sad news.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

TypeA said:


> Apparently the rosenut finish will still be available in the higher-end Hsu subs but sadly that finish will no longer be available for the vtf2 mk3, sad as its a very nice finish and well worth the premium Hsu was asking. Im replacing my cheezy simulated walnut tray tables that came with my Berkline 12003 recliners and had hoped I could match them to the sub's finish. Anyway, just thought Id share the sad news.


Hello,
I agree about the Rosenut being a beautiful finish. Hsu has been having some great Sales on subs with that finish. Sometimes even cheaper than the regular black finish. The difference in appearance is striking.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Was hoping to get some of their rosenut laminate to match the subs, no dice, apparently Hsu doesnt laminate their stuff in-house and their laminate distributor doesnt sell small orders...

Ah well, I got a line on some very rare _real_ rose wood. At $40 a board foot its pricey but should be a good match to the subs and even better than a Hsu laminate solution.


----------



## TomC1315 (Mar 18, 2014)

*HSU "rosenut" update 2014 ... heads up*

While visiting the SVS warehouse earlier this month to pick up my dual SB2000s, I talked with one of the salespersons about my recent and unfortunate experience with HSU's rosenut finish.

I had been, for the past year, looking for a sub to more or less match my MartinLogan Motion 40s / 30 / lx16s that are beautifully finished in their dark cherry ... I'd been seeing ( and coveting  the HSU ULS15 in rosenut sub all that time, but thinking it was out of my (WAF) price range ... by all appearances, it seemed to be a very good match. 

A google image search reveals a slightly darker finish that the one on the HSU website, but that would have been more than OK with me.

Well, I finally convinced my better half that upgrading my sub wouldn't mean the end of the world, so I got the green light !

One week later, the HSU ULS15 arrived ... oh no ! It wasn't even close to anything I had seen ... while my wife described it as burgundy, I'd more describe it as a sort of plum color (my impression of plum was seconded on an AVS forum thread) ... basically, as soon as it was out of the box, I knew I'd be involved in a return process ... despite the dollars involved (nonrefundable $75 shipping fee plus $155 return postage = $230), I wasn't about to be stuck with a sub that I no longer wanted in my system for aesthetic reasons alone ... I never even hooked it up to give it a listen.

The SVS rep shared with me his experience concerning subs with particular (not black) finishes ... he found that it's very difficult for a manufacturer to maintain a particular color / finish over the course of a few or more years ... there, it seems, is an inevitable degree of variation that occurs, which it seems in my case, had occurred with the HSU unit I received, to a significant degree.

I wish HSU, after I explained to them the only reason for my return, and upon receiving the sub back, would have compared the finish on this unit to the image they use to represent their product, and at least shared with me the shipping costs ... bottom line - the unit I received wasn't even close to anything I'd seen ... 
the other bottom line - good luck to anyone buying speakers that have a finish other than black from a manufacturer that doesn't have a great return policy like SVS.

I'm so glad I didn't buy the B-stock ULS15 in rosenut that had a small blemish ( $1019 vs. $1199 ) ... their B-stock items are not returnable ... phew ... I would have had to paint it or something.

Anyway, heads up out there ... :spend:


----------

